
Ask HN: What are some of your favorite Twitter accounts you follow? - huseinm
Ask HN: What are some of your favorite twitter accounts you follow that you find inspirational in the fields of technology or programming or AI etc. ?
======
rmason
Pete Freitag @pfreitag Java and CFML

Chris Fritz @chrisvfritz Vue core team

Sebastien Chopin @atinux Nuxt founder

Marcia Villalba @mavi888uy Serverless evangelist

Steven Larrick @slarrick Civic coding

Jerry Paffendorf @wello Founder Loveland Tech (mapping the world) - Detroit

